# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  θερμοστατης κυκλοφορητη

## slayerjohnny18

Καλημέρα σε όλους. μου εχει χαλάσει ο θερμοστάτης του κυκλοφορητή και δεν παίρνει μπροστά οταν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία. Άμα βάλω θερμοστάτη απο θερμοσίφωνα θα λειτουργίσει ή πρέπει να πάρω θερμοστάτη επαφής. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nyannaco

Καμμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο, αλλάζεις με ίδιου τύπου με το χαλασμένο (επαφής είχε, επαφής θα βάλεις, και μάλιστα στό ίδιο σημείο).

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Αγόρασα ένα θερμοστάτη επαφής ΑΡΤΗΕRMOSTAT ARTH300 και εχει 3 επαφες 1-2 και c για να ανάβει ο κυκλοφορητής σε θερμοκρασία 40C σε ποια ποδαρακια πρεπει να βάλω ρεύμα στο 1 και στο c?

----------


## nyannaco

To pdf στο site του κατασκευαστή δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο.
Δοκιμάζεις τα 2 και C, και αν δεις ότι δουλεύει ανάποδα από το επιθυμητό πας στα 1 και C. Δεν τρέχει τίποτα και να το συνδέσεις προσωρικά ανάποδα.
Αν πάλι έχεις πολύμετρο, δες ποιό από τα 1 και 2 κάνει επαφή με το C σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου (με ρύθμιση στους 40°C), και χρησιμοποίησε το άλλο.
Και πάντα με σεβασμό και πολλή προσοχή στο ρεύμα!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Όλα καλα τελικά. η σωστη θερμοκρασια κυκλοφορητή λεβητα ειναι (40-70)?

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη σωστή και λάθος. 
Το κάτω όριο καθορίζεται από το θερμοστάτη του κυκλοφορητή, και τό πόσο είναι το "σωστό" εξαρτάται από τον τύπο του λέβητα, το αν ακολουθεί μπόιλερ, την ποιότητα των σωμάτων κλπ. Αν ο λέβητάς σου είναι χαλύβδινος (όχι μαντεμένιος) οι 40°C είναι γενικά αποδεκτοί, εκτός αν ο θερμοστάτης σου αργεί πολύ να χαμπαριάσει ή δεν είναι τοποθετημένος στο ιδανικό σημείο, και μέχρι να κλείσει η επαφή του η πραγματική θερμοκρασία του νερού έχει πάρει τους 50° και βάλε . Μην απορήσεις, συμβαίνει συχνά στην πράξη. Το κλασσικό σύμπωμα είναι έντονοι θόρυβοι διαστολής στα σώματα όταν ξεκινήσει ο κυκλοφορητής. Θεραπεία: κατέβασμα στους 35° ή και 30° (πειραματικά).
Το πάνω όριο καθορίζεται από το θερμοστάτη του καυστήρα, και το σωστό είναι όσο προβλέπει η μελέτη θέρμανσης. Συνήθως 70° ή 75°, σε παλιότερες μελέτες/εποχές μέχρι και 90°. Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις τη μελέτη θέρμανσης, ξεκινάς από τους 70°, και αν δεν μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα στα μεγάλα κρύα (0° έξω) ανεβαίνεις πέντε βαθμούς. Δύσκολο να χρειαστεί παραπάνω, αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση μην περάσεις τους 80° αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει μελετηθεί και κατασκευαστεί έτσι. Και στο ανέβασμα, προσέχεις και την πίεση, μην ξεφύγει και έχεις άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## slayerjohnny18

O λέβητας είναι χαλύβδινος και ακολουθεί μποιλερ. θα δοκιμάσω να το κάνω έτσι όπως μου περιέγραψες. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πολύ σημαντικές πληροφορίες και το χρόνο σου.

----------

